# tankmates for an african knifefish



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

what are some. i may put one in a 30 long, can't decide whether to get one or african cichlids for my 30 long. suggestions?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

The small- to medium-sized bichirs like _Polypterus senegalus_ make great tank mates for _Xenomystus_. In addition, _Synodontis_ cats that aren't too small, Congo Tetras (_Phenacogrammus interruptus_), various _Ctenopoma_ species and even some of the small- to medium-sized African RIVER cichlids, like the 'kribensis' (_Pelvicachromis_ sp.) will do well. Also, unlike a lot of other 'knife fish', the African Knife (_Xenomystus nigri_) will tolerate other individuals of its own kind so you could add a second African Knife fairly safely.

Hope this helps.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

could i get away with 2 african knifefish in a 30 long? seems like they would have enough room since it is a 30 long after all and the lfs said they are only like 4-6" right now (maybe have to upgrade later).

what about jewel cichlids, would they be suitable tankmates, otherwise i was thinking of maybe some gouramis. md as far as sydodontis, they are expensive so i'm looking for something maybe a bit smaller.

are they able to eat rosies at such a small size? or should i stick with feeder guppies? what else do they readily accept?

thx for any help.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i meant something cheaper than sydodontis.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't add Jewel Cichlids. As beautiful as they are, Jewels are for the most part very bad-tempered and might take their aggression out on the Knife Fish. The fish I mentioned previously are all fish that come from the same general type of habitat as your African Knife. However, you can put fish from other continents in with your African Knife with no problems. _Corydoras_ cats will do just fine as a replacement for _Synodontis_ and the mid-sized gouramis are good substitues for _Ctenopoma_ species. Any South American tetra of reasonable size will do perfectly well with your _Xenomystus_.


----------

